# FANTASY MARQUETRY



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*

*Why am I blogging this?*
This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.










I plan to use my new Chevalet for this project, but with the method I am using *it could just as well be cut on a scroll sawl*. So I hope you will join me and maybe have some laughs and who knows, you might even learn something if you're lucky.

*Selecting a motif*
I wanted to do something original this time. I'm not artistically inclined, but my son Mark is. He does a lot of fantasy work and I liked this little wizard sharing quality time with his small dragon. I told him I hoped he didn't mind my murdering his artwork and he said that it would be my art too since it was being done in a different medium. A very generous reply that warms an old dad's heart.










*Producing the marquetry drawing*
This turned out to be a lot more difficult than I expected. The order of work on this is:


 I took a photo of the drawing from my computer's photo gallery and exported it a program 'Rapid Resizer'.
 Next I resized the photo and made it shades of gray so I could see the contrasts as an indication where different colored veneers would be used and to make it easier to trace (1st photo below).
 The enlarged picture was then taped onto my light table and a blank paper tape hinged over it for tracing.
 The first tracing I did (2nd photo below) was way too detailed and really discouraging. 
I decided that this project would have to be simplified and done in several stages with the first stage being a sort of background for the details (3rd photo below) which would be added after the first cutting.




























I may simplify this last drawing even more by eliminating the clouds and the folds in the wizard's robe. This will help give grain continuity to the sky and also the robe.

*Selection of background veneers*
My thought process on the selection was as follows:


 Stay as true to the original artwork colors as possible.
 Use the lighter background colors first.
 Make the selection from veneers I had on hand.

Luckily I had ordered some blue and green dyed veneers. I am not too thrilled to use dyed veneers because I prefer natural wood colors to make it obvious that the picture is made from wood. However, I realize that this picture would fall pretty flat without the blue and green colors and so I'm trying to conquer my prejudice for the sake of the artwork.

Here are the first veneers I've selected. Others will be added at a later stage. As you see I have numbered them since I haven't a clue about all the different species. I do have a book of marquetry veneers by William A. Lincoln so I do plan to identify them in due course and I will include their names in this blog later.

The veneers shown are in sequential order starting with #1 at the bottom of the photo. You can compare these colors with the photo if you want to see if you like my selection, but remember other colors will be added later.










I welcome any suggestions you might have about anything I have done so far. I'm much more in the learning mode than the teaching mode here, so your comments will be appreciated whether negative or positive. My next blog will be about preparing the veneers for cutting, the method I plan to use and preparing the packet.

Thanks for looking in and I hope there is something interesting here for you.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


What a fun image! Don't over simplify - it's the scary part that makes projects fun!


----------



## grace123 (Nov 2, 2010)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


I will greatly enjoy following your blog!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


I agree Steve. I will be adding all the detail, but in stages. This is only the first stage.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Thanks grace and don't be afraid to offer any advice underway.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this project progress. This will be a great learning process for all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Mike,
I'll be following your progress. As it happens, I'm just now ready to begin cutting my first real project as well. I realize that I have the advantage of a couple weeks at ASFM, but you will quickly be amazed at the precision with which you can cut with your chevalet and a 2/0 blade. Even at that, I'm a rank amateur. LOL I presume you are cutting this project Boulle style? Bon chance!
Roger


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Ah, the adventure begins …... and your son's wonderful artwork makes me think of the beginning of one of the legendary hobbit adventures. Have fun with this, don't be to self critical and look out for orcs.
So much for advice.
I'd like to know how you plan to add detail "after the first cutting" but I'm sure this will come out in the next segment.
I'll be patient.
I do hope you have some purpleheart for the dragon.

I plan to be watching this with anticipation right to its inevitable successful completion. GO Mike!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


*Julian* I'm sure it will be a whole lot more learning than teaching from my side.

*Roger* There aren't too many challenging cuts to begin with so the first part should get me going for the more difficult part that follows.

*Paul* I will explain my planned process in the next blog, I just hope it works! Unfortunately I don't have have any purple heart so I'm using some burl something or other instead (seen at the very top of the photo). The color isn't too good, but it looks organic to me and should contrast ok with the surrounding colors. Alternatively I have a chunk of cocobolo that I can use providing it can be sliced thin enough. If I use that some highlights will have to be added to give it more life.

I remember Mike aka WDKITS 1 commenting in one of his blogs that his favorite part of doing an intarsia work was selecting the woods. I didn't understand that at the time, but after today I think I do. It's a very enjoyable process deciding which veneers to use. My stock is not very extensive but I did get some nice looking veneers at quite reasonable prices, especially the ones I bought from Ireland which were quite cheap. All of the veneer packs I bought from 3 different suppliers were in nice condition. The burl has buckled a bit so now I can see how it is to flatten them. I do have an awful lot to learn about selecting and buying them and that is a big part of the fun.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Mike
I shall be watching your progress in anticipation of taking the same journey when my chevalet is finally completed.
If you spray your burls with a mixture of water and glycerine and then press them between sheets of paper they will flatten and become manageable. 
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


*Jim* Glad to have you with on my little journey and thanks for the tip. I have the glycerine already and I plan to spray the burl tomorrow. I hope you will be posting your chevalet when it's finished.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


You can speed that process with hot cauls Mike. You can use them much hotter than for gluing. Most often you can also skip the glycerine. Ramond covers it very well in "Marquetry".


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


*Paul* Thanks for the tip, I've probably read about it and forgotten. I don't have the cauls yet, but I will probably get the them after the weekend. Meanwhile I can get on with preparing the other veneers for the packet.

*Roger* I forgot to answer your question. No, this marquetry will not be Boulle style. I plan to use the 'Painting in Wood' packet method which is so well described here in Paul's excellent blog but with a small twist of my own (probably nothing new) which I will describe in my next installment of this series.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Looks like an interesting project. I have complete confidence it will turn out very well.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Well, that makes one of you *Bob*., but I will do my best not to disappoint you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


I doubt if I am alone ;-)


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Looks like a wonderful project. Your large dragons were amazing, I'm sure the wizard and little dragon will be another real work of art. I am just learning to use a scroll saw so this looks like magic to me. Or at least wizardry.

I'm looking forward to following along.

Rob


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Thanks *Rob*. Any art will be due to my son Mark. I'm more of a technician. My older son Steven who is the creative director in his ad agency says I seem to have more interest in the 'how to' rather than the art part, which he says is the most important. I agree, but only a relatively few have artistic talent and I'm not one of them, so I focus on what is possible for me.

Great to hear that you are taking up scroll sawing. It's a whole branch of woodworking with a lot of possibilities, marquetry among them. Some well known marquetry masters use only the scroll saw for their work. The main problem with scroll saws is when you want to cut packets which are very thick. Then the chevalet is a better tool.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Hi Mike
That looks like a wonderful project and I will be watching as you progress .
This looks complicated to me but I am sure you will be explaining the process in detail as you go .
Have fun and let us enjoy along with you .


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Glad to have you with Klaus. I do plan to explain a lot more about my plans in my next blog. I want to document the work well enough to give a full understanding of the process, but some of that process will be experimental so I hope that will make it more dangerous and more fun.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


You go Mike. I will follow with great interest. I have some purpleheart, I wish I could share with you. I have a wonderful resource of some veneers that are more that 75 years old, many no longer available commercially. This old man would love to get them in the hands of someone who will use them well. I can't imagine how I could possible use what he has already given me much less how much more he has. now it becomes a logistics problem.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


I think I have a pretty good choice for the dragon Ken so don't feel too sorry for me. I hope you get a chance to use some of those veneers. I find that working with them is a lot of fun with very mess, noise or dust.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Wow! Git er done Mike. Gr8 stuff.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Thanks Roger, I'll do my best, but no guarantee it will turn out good.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Mike, thanks so much for letting us tag along as you wade into this project. This is going to be enjoyable and I am looking forward to it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Glad to have you with Charles. This one will be about A3 size so it should be interesting to see how it works with the Chevalet. I'm also looking forward to making the frame, but no clue about a design for that yet. I hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Mike, don't worry about that. You'll be able to get through this just fine. It's a good challenging learning project and if you make a few mistakes it will be all right. The next one will be better and the next one even better. That's the nature of learning. We'll enjoy watching and learning with you.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Looks like fun Mike!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Hi Phillip, I think it will be. I got interrupted by my drum sander purchase and all the work to get a place for it int he shop so I haven't had a chance to do more yet. I'm pretty much ready to start again if my wife lets me out of the garden!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Mike,

I back tracked after reading Pt2 and I am even more interested in your veneer work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *PLANNING, DRAWING AND VENEER SELECTION*
> 
> *Why am I blogging this?*
> This will be my second marquetry using veneers. This one will be much more difficult than my first recently finished practice project (shown below) assigned to me by Paul aka Shipwright . It is probably too advanced for me at this stage and I will probably make a lot of mistakes, but I am hoping it will be a great learning experience if nothing else. My thought is that if you are at all interested you might enjoy seeing me stumble around in the dark for a couple of months while I work my way through this project and it will help motivate me to do my best so I won't look too dumb.
> ...


Glad to have you with Robert.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Preparing Veneers for a packet*

Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.










The first thing I did was to redraw the picture in the smaller format. This time I remembered to flip the picture first to get a mirror image before tracing it on my light table. This is done so that I can cut the backside of the veneer with the face side down and when I finally glue the back to a substrate the picture will be correctly oriented.This is the new tracing. I did number all the different pieces in the drawing to correspond with the numbers I assigned to the veneers after the photo was taken.

After tracing the drawing I made a transparency to use as a viewfinder to select the positioning of the veneers. This is done to take advantage of the best grain and coloring options as showing in the 2nd photo.










The transparency also helped me to find the size needed for each patch. *I'll explain what the patches are in a later part of this series.* These patches were then cut and the backs covered with marquetry tape to reinforce the veneer for sawing. The photo shows the tape being brushed with a brass brush to insure good adhesion. In this case the tape was taken from my tape dispenser which has a wetting roller to moisten the glue. The next pic shows the veneer covered with paper and lastly it is put between a couple of platters and clamped. When I take them out next time they should stay flat and ready for the next step. I still have more veneers to prepare, but this shows the process.





































Remember this is not a tutorial. I am doing it the way I think is right, so if you see anything wrong please don't hesitate to let me know. Also please ask if you need a further explanation of any of the steps shown above. Thanks for following along!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Looks good Mike but newsprint and HHG is cheaper and quicker, especially as the pieces get larger.
Good to see you getting into the project.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I forgot to get my HHG going today so I just used the tape this time. I promise I will try to mend my ways. I used most of my time getting the new drawing done. I hope to be a little more productive next time. I have to admit that I am finding this drawing hard to duplicate with pieces of veneer. It is a real challenge. I hope I'm up to the task. Of course that is half the fun. I'm not afraid of failing, but I hate to waste my time!


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Mike,
You're lookin' great. Hope my first project goes as well!
Roger


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


OK….it is the weekend….yesterday I recovered from a late twin delivery on Thursday night.

So today my brain was ready to work at fun things and I read both of these installments. I am mostly reading these out of curiosity. I am interested in detail work. But I have never done any woodworking with fine detail.

As an aside, I am in the early stages of designing a quilt for a built in lighted niche in the wall at La Conner. It is above the gas fireplace in the living room. I plan on making a heron standing in water as the central figure. So I am collecting photographs, and will then piece parts of the photo together to control the background, time of day etc. ("Photoshopping" pictures is something I have done for decades for a variety of reasons, so I am reasonably skilled at it.)

Then I will make patches of the picture just like you did with the wizard. Then I will make full size patterns of each of the patches. This quilt needs to be approximately 3.5 feet wide, and 4.5 feet high, so making the full size pattern will be interesting. I have made full size precise cutout patterns using Sketchup before, but for this project I will use CorelDraw. It can handle large items and will print them out as separate pages ready to be taped or glued together.

So I am kind of the artist in this quilt thing, to a point. Then Sherie's part is to select the fabrics and put it together. She has good quilting capabilities at both Anchorage and La Conner.

Technically, marquetry is a totally different problem than quilting, of course. But there is some similarity. When you talked about using your light box, it reminded me of the light box that I revamped for Sherie to use in her quilting and applique hobbies, and my mind drifted to the heron project.

Sorry for the diversion again….........nasty habit…...........(-:


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Mike, you are on your way. Can't wait to see the finished product. You will some day be Shipwright of Norway!!
............................Jim


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike.

You know (at this moment) I,m not in for to do some marquetry, but really I like your contribution, and I hope you will also show how your cevalet is working. BTW Did you already buy a sander?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


*Roger* Thanks for your encouragement

*Jim Bertelson* I'm always interested in hearing what you have to say Jim. I envy you your skill with photoshop. I really should buy the program and learn it, but I just have to focus on one thing at a time to save my sanity. Your quilt project sounds like fun and it's great that you and your wife will be doing a project together. I wish I could do that with my wife. She has the talent, but she's having a problem with the skin on her fingers. It just breaks open and get very sore to the point that she can barely do any handwork these days.

*Jim Jakosh* I am more likely to expire before that happens Jim, but I appreciate the thought anyway.

*Dutchy*
Here it is. I've even got some wheels mounted on it. I've tried it out, and yes, I love it already. It works perfect with no tracking problems (so far anyway).


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Shipwright, try GIMP, the free version of Photoshop. There is Inkscape for vector graphics.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are off and running Mike. Did you get the sander primarily to prepare veneers?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


*Steven* I think you probably meant me (Mike) not Shipwright. I have Inkscape, but I prefer using my light table. Photoshop is a different story though and GIMP might be worth a try. Thanks for the tip. I do have another program I like and use a lot 'Rapid Resizer'. With it I can make picture as large as I want and print it out. The larger the picture the more pieces of paper.

*Bob* No, but it could prove useful for that too. I still want to make stuff other than marquetry and the sander is mainly for that, but it would be real useful for veneers too.

Purchased marquetry veneers are not all the exact same thickness. When you put paper on the face of a veneer before cutting, that side becomes flat while the back side which will eventually get glued to a substrate has varying thickness. This has to be leveled out before gluing it to a substrate. That is usually done by sanding down the thickest ones and then filling the thinnest ones. If you sand the whole marquetry down to the height of the thinnest ones your marquetry will probably get way too thin.

On the other hand if you cut your own veneers on the bandsaw at a little over 1/16" you can sand them an even thickness to 1/16" or even down to 1/32" on the drum sander. I had a long(ish) leftover piece of maple from my chevalet project about 4" wide that I sanded to 1/32" and it did a fantastic job. The thickness throughout was very consistent with only inconsequential differences.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. I'm looking forward to you next post as I work on the marquetry panel for my chair. I've only done marquetry in a couple seminars at Lee Valley, so as I strike out on my own it will be good to have your blog to refer to.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Hi *Peter* You are likely to learn more from my mistakes that what I do right. It's all part of the fun.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, 
You guys are speaking a foreign language to me. I will try yo keep up. This subject holds interest with me but I see you all are way ahead of my efforts.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Very interesting work, the use of transparency is a great idea for selecting grain direction and general appearance of the inserts.

I have a friend a couple of blocks away who is in his 90's and still active
He drops in for a chat regularly and has offered me some veneer as He does not do any wood wood any more

After seeing what you are doing and the fact I enjoy using veneers I may take him up on the offer

Good to hear the sander has been well recieved. Its a great tool.

PS there are two software applications with windows a photo viewer and paint both are good graphic altering and manipulation programs if you dont use them already


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


*PP* You are probably confused because of the terminology. I suggest you buy a marquetry book. William A. Lincoln's Marquetry Manual is a real good one. It is full packed with a lot of great info and covers all the different kind of marquetry methods. I didn't like it too much at first as I thought it had too many words and not enough pictures, and I also had a tough time learning the terminology, but with time I have come to appreciate it a lot.

Thanks for the tip Robert, but I have mac, not windows. I really hate using the time needed to learn these programs without being sure that It will be time well spent.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


*Nice* Mike your new sander!

I hope you will have a lot pleasure with it. The cast iron parts are exact the same as my sander, but the motors, switches and so on I think JET is using a better quality. And that you love it already is nice to hear because this sander is also a part of your wife .


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't use Photoshop, I use CorelDraw and Corel Photopaint. But since most people are only familiar with Photoshop, I say I am used to Photoshopping pictures. The Corel applications are high end graphics programs used by professionals just like Photoshop. I have had many versions over the years, and the only reason I have stuck with them is exactly what you said Mike, I don't want to learn a new program.

There are a number of programs out there that are free, and I have tried a couple over the years, but it is the learning curve thing all over again. If you have something that works, don't change the program, Mike. For the average user, the Mac is an easier to use and maintain product than the Windows machines. However, I need the business orientation, that among other things, lets me run programs that are many years old. Apple tends to wipe the slate clean periodically.

CorelDraw is a vector program, so if I make a pattern for a quilt, I can change it to any size, or even distort it, all without loss of resolution. It can do just about anything you can think of…......I use about 5% of its capabilities. Photopaint is a raster program, and is used for manipulating and creating photograph style images, and again, I use about 5% of its capabilities. I have a fairly recent version of the Corel products on my main computer here and the old portable in La Conner. That old portable, 6 years old, is quite capable of graphics because it was a high end desk top replacement type of portable, meaning heavy, but able to do things like a desktop machine. It came with Vista (I set it up so it looked like Win XP) and I put Windows 8 on it when it came out. Win 8 is markedly faster than Win 7 in a number of ways, so the old portable remains quite useful.

Enjoying a nice quiet weekend, spending time in the shop, and a little at the computer as well….........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I still use my wife's laptop sometimes for some of my programs like the segmented turning programs I use and other stuff. I do wish the graphics programs could be made more user friendly to improve the learning curve. One problem at my age is retaining all the learning points. I still have the TV advertisements from the my youth taking up a lot of hardisk space in my brain. "Use Ajax the foaming cleanser! It washes the sink right down the drain"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


This is really going to be interesting, Mike. I'd love to give this a try but am not sure where to start.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I know you like to carve Charles. The easiest, least expensive and in many ways the best way to get started is to cut marquetry with a knife if the the veneers available are 0.7mm (0.28") or less in thickness. If they are thicker, then a scroll saw might be the best tool. But first I suggest you buy a book on the subject. There are some videos online, but they only show a small part of the process whereas a book will teach you the terminology, what tools are needed, how to select and prepare veneers, preparing the designs, cutting techniques, gluing up to a substrate, etc. right through to a finished product. I suggest William A. Lincloln's Marquetry Manual available on Amazon.com. It's not the easiest read, but it is packed with about everything you will ever need to know about marquetry. There are many ways to do it and they are all explained in this book.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I'm also a Mac user. Frustrating, finding the best software to do precisely what we want done. With marquetry on the chevalet, it's important to have a really fine line on the pattern. Not all software will do that. Yuk!! Moving photos or scans over to a vector package is also a nuisance. Deneba "Canvas" used to be perfect. On the mac. Then they went to Windows only (about the same time I decided that I would never do Windows again) and I was out of luck.

iDraw does most vector things well and cheap. at $25, but not everything. EaZy Draw is more complete as a vector package, but more pricy ($135). Pixelmator is free, but is only a bitmap package. Good for manipulating photos or scans, but not perfect for making marquetry patterns. Aaaaahhh!!!

Where Canvas would do it all, I no longer can get there with one package. Illustrator may be an answer, but it's pricy and I'd just as soon not launch off on another big learning curve. And, I'm a pretty competent Mac user. Ultimately, we who are serious about out woodworking and marquetry will do what we have to do. (Aside from going back to Windows; I will not do that.) But, finding the perfect software is a challenge for the marqueteur.

Don't want to start a Mac/PC flaming war here. Please don't do that, guys. Just always looking for alternatives and better software for marquetry.

Roger


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Good analysis Roger. I like to keep it simple with my light table. Once I have sized my picture I just have to trace it and it's done. I'm sure a good computer program with a competent person at the keyboard could do it better, but it takes a lot of time to learn new stuff, especially when you would rather be doing woodworking. I might change my mind later, but it works for me (until it doesn't work).


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Too bad you abandoned Windows Roger. I'm loving my Inkscape …........ and the version I use is free.
Would you want to trace this on a light table?
It is the central marquetry on Louis XV's famous roll top desk. I traced it in Inkscape from the image (across the spine) in Ramond's "Marquetry". I won't likely ever cut it but the practice made me really good and quite fast in Inkscape.
it is very sharp and with a 1/100" line in my svg file. This is the only way i could copy it here (small png.)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's an amazing piece of work Paul. I can't imagine how you did that. Maybe I need to rethink Inkscape. Have you any idea of how much time it takes you to do a job like this?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I did it over a month or something like that , a few hours at a time.
Short answer lots of hours. It was made considerably more difficult by needing to "fix" the area in the spine of the book. Also, it was a fairly poor tracing originally and needed a lot of cleaning up.
.......... but I'm pretty good at it now. 
There comes a point when you just stop labouring over it and it suddenly becomes automatic. Your precision and speed both take a leap forward. A cool moment if you can last long enough to experience it. Being stubborn helps.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that I'm that stubborn Paul, but I can see that it can be very useful once your dues are paid, so surely worth the effort. I think it was smart to take it over a longer period of time and once learned it becomes a great asset.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Paul/Mike:
I also have Inkscape on my Mac. I forgot all about it, and will have to give it another look. Some packages have an automatic "trace" or "outline" feature that works pretty well if you can get the photo or scan manipulated around to where it can be used. It's nice to be able to cut and move the various pieces around to make a new composition. Perhaps Inkscape is the ticket. Thanks.
Roger


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I lost Inkscape when my harddisk crashed awhile back, but I just reinstalled it and I plan to give it a try again.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I've tried the auto trace features and found that they don't give me the precision necessary and the piece still needs to have every line retraced. For me it's easiest just to manually trace every line in close-up view. When you zoom back you can't believe how perfect it looks.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I haven't done any tracing in awhile, but I tend to agree that there is no program that is good enough for the fine details. Corel has a tracing features in its suite, but as I recall it was less than perfect.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Mike, this is fascinating and I appreciate so much your efforts to photograph and post all of this information. I am jealous of your abilities. I, personally, struggle with all this computer stuff. I grew up with doing tracing, coloring inside the lines, and maybe then a pantograph if you needed to enlarge or reduce the drawing. At the same time my wife has a very sophisticated laser engraver and knows a lot about Corel and all of these amazing programs. I feel like I'm caught between the old world and the new world. Keep posting, I enjoy seeing your progress.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


I'm not too good with computers either Ken. I think the problem is that many of these programs are too sophisticated for most people, at least for me. Usually only a few simple features are necessary for most of us, but graphic programs are aimed at a group who wants to do a lot more them. I may try to learn Inkscape better though. I did like their tracing bit path feature which could be very helpful. The design part of marquetry is a lot more difficult the rest of it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


You have a lot of patience Mike. Coming along very nicely.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing Veneers for a packet*
> 
> Finally was able to get a little work done on my wizard marquetry. I was planning to make a large picture about the size of two A4 pieces of paper, but I chickened out thinking that it might be wise to keep it A4 size instead to make it more manageable to cut on my Chevalet since I'm so inexperienced with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger. It's like anything else we do. First we need a plan, drawn or in our head, and then we have to get our materials ready for use. The important thing is trying to enjoy each step of the work progress and try to do a good job on it. Judging by your projects I know you do the same thing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Preparing a packet For Cutting*

You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.

Taping or gluing paper on the face side protects the veneers from damage and levels the face veneers so that any differences in veneer thicknesses will appear on the back side and can be sanded/filled to level for gluing to a substrate without affecting the face side which is already flat and in good condition.

Something I forgot to mention last time is that when the face side of the veneers is being taped or papered the best side of the veneer should be selected. The 'open or 'loose'' side of the veneer will be the back when finished. This is the side that the knife cuts as the veneer is cut off the log. it is slightly more porous and less shiny than the face side.

*TODAYS WORK*
Most of the veneers in the packet will be cut in one go on my chevalet. To save veneer and to orient the grain, the veneers will be put into windows cut out in thick poster board which will be the size of the picture plus borders (A4 in this case). Here is a photo of them together with the design transparency I'm using to locate the veneers properly on each layer. There will probably be 6 or 7 layers altogether

The poster board is almost exactly the thickness as my reinforced veneers. With the veneers cut into the poster board they will be flat and thereby easy to compress evenly when stacked in layers. The poster board and the compression will also help to keep the veneers in their proper alignment.










Here you see an alignment board with some nails to keep the poster board and transparency in the correct position while I locate the correct placement of a piece of veneer. I slip the veneer between the transparency and the poster board, put it in position and then trace around it to make cut lines as shown in photo 2. Then I take the poster board to the cutting board and cut out the hole to put the veneer into. Then the veneer is placed in the hole and taped on the back to hold it in place as shown in photo 3.




























This is all the work I managed to do today. The last photos show the results of about 3-1/2 hrs. of work. It goes slower than I thought it would, but that's ok with me. I had hoped to place the veneers more tightly together and to get more per page, but I haven't been to good at that part.The important thing is to do a good job of it since the success of the marquetry picture will depend on it.

*The rule is that veneers for adjacent pieces in the design cannot be placed on the same layer* If two pieces of veneer are placed next to each other on adjacent pieces of the design, then they would have have to overlap each other in order to get a cut with two edges that would fit perfectly together. However, overlapping the veneers would create a bulge in the packet which would prevent the packet from maintaining a perfect 90 degree angle to the saw blade. The blade would then be deflected causing an inaccurate cut.

Also please note that none of the veneers in the photos are overlapping each other even though they appear to do so. The are all cut in to the level of the poster board. I had to notch some of the veneers to get others into place. All of the veneers are about 1/2" larger than the actual piece requires.










I hope my wordy explanations of the process are clear enough. I am hoping I will get enough done next time so that I can begin assembling the packet and perhaps wind up with something that can be cut. I should mention that I am also using the design which has the veneer nos. on them, but not yet the part nos. I will have to do that to on the design copy which will be glued onto the packet. Essential to keep track of all the pieces. I hope i don't screw it all up, but if I do, then I will have at least learned how not to do it. Thanks for following with. Comments/criticism welcome.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


well all i will say is that it sounds like you know what you're doing, i am beginning to be able to follow along with this and i sure am excited to see this turn out, with your new chevy , this will be a new adventure…i imagine your garden time will be coming to an end there, when does the fall weather start there mike…can't wait to see this, i know you will do well…


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
Sure looks like a lot of planning is going into this and I hope all those little pieces are staying in place .
Now I am waiting for the end result as I just love that character you are working on .
Good luck !

Klaus


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob. I am familiar with the theory, but time will tell if I can make it all work. I hope you are enjoying the blog a little.

It looks like summer is over for this year. it's been raining quite a bit last week and this week. It was even a little chilly so I have had the heat on in the shop already. It was so warm in the first half of August that my hedges grew quite a bit, so I have to trim them down again and then help my wife get the garden ready for fall and winter. Same old, same old.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Looks great Mike. That transparency sure makes it easier than the "traditional" method of drawing alignment lines off the page and swapping veneer pieces for paper, then re-drawing the lines. It doesn't matter if you understood that, because even I will be using a transparency from now on.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


*Klaus* I'm glad you like him because I've posted a lot of pictures of him already. I'm not sure when this marquetry will be done, but I hope not too long. I am almost finished with the different layers of the packet and that seems like the most time consuming part of the project.

*Paul* Glad you liked the transparency idea and it's good to know that I did one thing right anyway. I'm using 2 large pieces of oak and walnut each for the tree truck. I just wonder how I am supposed to mark all those thin pieces of bark with numbers. I haven't given that problem much thought yet.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Looks great Mike!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


MIke as usual looks like your ducks are in a row. Well written and filed in my head for good reference.
I do hope all is well and you have a great summer.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. This has been the best and warmest summer in Norway in the last 96 years. It started well in March and lasted all the way through July and part of August, but now it's just rain every day. That's not necessarily a bad thing for me because I can be in the shop instead of working in the garden. luckily everything is pretty up to date in the garden, but I will have to clip the football field length of hedges for a third time (just the tops). I hope you are having fun with your woodworking and metal working. I think those two skills go so well together and make the whole thing more fun. I wish I had the energy for both.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Mike we have had the mildest summer in years. Good to here you are doing well and having fun. We are catching a few hot dog days of August now. I have not been in the shop a whole lot but will return when the weather gets cooler.
Thank you !


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Wow Mike. You're doing a fine job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Preparing a packet For Cutting*
> 
> You might remember from the last time that I was busy preparing veneers by cutting them to size and also putting reinforcing tape on the face sides. The marquetry will be *cut with the back side up* and the *design in a reverse position (mirror image)* placed on top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger. Time will tell how good I did it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Evolution of the Wizard Design*

*WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.

Since I am attempting to take you on my complete novice journey with this project I have to bring up the subject of the design again, but in more detail this time.

The design for a marquetry is everything. No matter how beautiful the veneers are or how well cut and joined they are, the final project will be judged on the basis of how good the finished picture looks.

You can start out with a very nice photo or drawing, but you will soon discover that converting it into an outline drawing that looks good and is possible to cut might present quite a challenge. That is what I was faced with in working with this wizard painting shown below done by my son Mark.










For this project I used my light table to trace the different renditions of the design and with varying degrees of success. Here are the results and my thoughts as I worked through the process.

The original painting. It looked somewhat challenging, but doable to me. Here is the first tracing I made. Way too much detail! I tried to envision how in the world I would be able to produce veneer patches for all of this! It would take a lot more than the 6 or 7 layers which I was shooting for. *I should mention here that packets with over 7 layers are not the best idea because the thicker the pack the more the accuracy suffers*. That translates to wider gaps between mating pieces. I got depressed just looking at it and almost gave up the project right then.










I decided that what I needed was an outline and very simplified detail just to clear my head and make the basis for something that I could actually hope to cut, so here is what I came up with next.










Then I found that I could add a little more detail as long as it wasn't too small, so that was incorporated into the drawing below. Now things were looking up and I began to have hope that I could manage to make a picture (never mind how good it would be).










The drawing above was numbered to correspond with the numbers I assigned the different veneers to be used and I used it to cut the veneer patches which were inserted into 7 layers of poster board 'wasters'. As I progressed I saw that more detail could be added, but I was pretty close to the limit of veneers that my 7 layers could accommodate.

I decided that I could add the tree bark details a couple of other small things and that would be that. Here is the final cut pattern for the first packet. Please not that I have now identified each piece with a number (unrelated to the veneer ID) so I will know where they belong after being cut.










I may still be able to add a couple more veneer patches to some areas on some of the existing layers, but being new to this technique I feel that this packet is pretty well finished.

My plan is cut the first packet and then assemble the cuttings and use them as one layer in a new packet which will encompass the last details which were omitted in the first cutting or which were added to the drawing afterward.

I know this is pretty boring, but I think it is part of the work and even though I may be making it more difficult than it needs to be it will at least address part of the marquetry process. I hope you find something interesting here. My next blog on this will cover putting the packet together ready for cutting. Thanks for following with.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this latest instalment. AS a novice at marquetry I am really enjoying this blog and learning from it.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


Stellar Mike!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, Mike. I can remember seeing an offer for software that supposedly converts any picture into a paint-by-number diagram. Maybe something like that would work for you in the future.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


It's definitely fun watching you figure this out Mike. You are doing really well and I have no doubt this will turn out great. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


No boring at all. Thank you for the explanation. I like it to follow fellow.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


Mike its far from boring, even your photo with the complicated detail is mind boggling.

I can see why you reduced the detail even the "cut by numbers" is complicated!

You must have very good eyesight! unfortunately for me its beyond my visual ability.

I tried to cut three layers of veneer on my scroll saw some time ago and it was a complete failure!

I never tried again, but I did show it to my closest woodworking buddy degoose and from then on in I always called on expertise to laser cut my veneer work.

He lives about 1hr drive away but the results from his laser are worth it.

Apart from seeing his setup and wanting more tools.

But as I am just a humble woodworker with no income and no workshop only my drive way and garden, what more could a man ask for!!

Plus its a nice drive

So I will be watching with a little experience to see your outcome.
Have you tried to sand any of your veneer on the drum sander yet?

A question:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


*Peter* I would wait to see how this comes out to make sure there is anything to learn here!

*Philip* Thanks

*John* I have something similar, but auto computer programs don't really behave the way I want. If I do use the computer it will have to be after I become proficient with one of the programs Like Inkscape which Paul aka Shipwright has done, and where the user decides where the lines will go.

*Paul* I hope you are right. I can't wait to get started cutting. The reason I chose this particular method first was because I know that even if I can't cut exactly on the line, the pieces will still fit fairly well anyway (I hope).

*Dutchy* Thanks, I hope you are enjoying it.

*Robert* I have a magnifying lamp on my scroll saw which I find absolutely essential. Unfortunately it can't be used on my Chevalet, so I will have to try magnifying glasses eventually. My eyesight isn't all that great either. However, good lighting does help a lot and my shop is well lighted.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


I'm learning along with you. Very interesting, Mike!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


I was very glad to see your very nice new marquetry project Ken and I liked that you combined it with wood turning. I hope I can do that too. It'll give me a good excuse to get back into turning which I haven't done much of lately.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


Just one point to remind you of. 
PIW does give perfect fits but like Boulle style, be careful of making very small parts. A tiny part with a kerf all the way around can appear to be (and is) a bad fit. 
I cut those bits again from a separate packet to the outside of the line.
Good luck on the cutting.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


Very creative, Mike, and it's coming along well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


*Paul* Thanks for that tip. I have already been thinking about badly cut or poor fitting pieces. A 4/0 blade would probably be better for cutting those smaller pieces. I could probably just cut out those bad parts and use the window created to cut a replacement with my knife which might be easier than sawing. I'll probably have to try out both methods to see which I prefer. I am fully expecting that there will be some repair or even revision work after the first cutting. I may even add the last details with knife cut parts if that works out ok.

*Charles* Thanks for your encouragement. Did you have a chance to take any photos at the wood show?

I am finished with the patching now after adding a few more today. I plan to start assembling the packet tomorrow. That was supposed to happen today, but I had to drive the wife for some shopping this morning.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


I am thoroughly enjoying the ride Mike.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Evolution of the Wizard Design*
> 
> *WARNING* An important part of this marquetry, but no woodworking involved.
> 
> ...


Glad you are Roger.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Assembling the Packet (at last)*

I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.










The next job was to tape the layers together, first one layer and tape, then the 2nd layer always using thin tape and trying to avoid overlaps on the ensuing layers. As I added more layers the packet seemed to get tighter. I finally got the small pieces done as shown in photo 1 below and then I taped around the edges with wide tape as shown in in the 2nd photo.



















The next task was to cut some 1/8" plywood for the top and bottom of the packet as shown below, then tape that to make a nice package as shown in photo 2.



















Now to mount the marquetry design. I am showing how I used hot hide glue for this job just to prove to Paul that I am actually using it. I spread it on one side of the packet and was about to plaster it on when *OUCH!* *FATAL ERROR DISCOVERED!!*










I had forgotten to mark on the packet which side the design should be pasted on and it's top/bottom orientation. I immediately tried to kick myself in the butt, but my arthritis prevented that. *Memo to myself: buy a long handle to mount a shoe onto for next time.*

Luckily I had marked the bottom edges with an arrow in the middle of each layer. I carefully sliced open one end, used my steel rule to separate the layers a little and found my arrow. It was on the side I had not buttered with hide glue. So I marked it and once again, resealed the edge with marquetry tape and slathered on some hide glue to get the design attached as shown below. The glue on the wrong side was rubbed off into glue balls with my fingers. *Try that with PVA glue!*










*I CAN HEAR YOU SAYING "ARE WE THERE YET?, ARE WE THERE YET?* Well, no there is still a couple of more things to do. It's time to drive some nails through the packet in background areas. Sealing around the edges is not enough to hold the packet together while cutting, especially in the central areas.

Yes, this will leave holes in the background that will have to be fixed, but they are absolutely necessary so it's just to do it! Notice in the photo below that the nails have been clinched making sure to not cross any design lines where the saw will be cutting. They are clinched in the same direction on the front and back so the veneers will not be pulled in opposite directions. I used some plate steel underneath while doing the clinching with my hammer. It left the design a little beat up, but nothing significant.










After clinching the nails I put marquetry tape over the entire back of the packet to keep the surface as smooth as possible as it will be spun around in the chevalet clamp while cutting. I forgot to take pic of that. I'm not sure yet what I will do with the top of the packet. I'm thinking of using clear packing tape for that.

I should mention here that I was supposed to put in some grease sheets between the packet layers to lubricate the blade. I didn't do this time as I want to see how important it is. I've been practice cutting some thicker pieces of wood and that seems to go ok, so I think it's worth taking the risk (famous last words).

I had to stop there today because the sun staggered up after a couple of weeks of rain and I was marched out to mow the lawn. My ear still hurts! I plan to start cutting the wizard tomorrow unless something unforeseen comes up. so it looks like it will be finished before they ship me off to the old folks home.This blog is getting to be like that TV series 'Lost', never ending and nobody knows what's going on. Thanks for following with and I hope you could make some sense out of it.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


I never had heard that arthritis could have an advantage. But now I know it; you can,t kick yourself. And Mike I could make sense out of it !! Tomorrow more ??


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


its coming along very nicely mike, you are stepping into some undiscovered territory and i really enjoy watching you do this, is there anyway to video any of your work in the new chevy, those are some really cool tools and i know you're going to do well with yours…thanks for bringing us along…i do have some very good popcorn that my sister grows so i shall do a batch and sit back and enjoy your work…dont ya wish you had one of those like 50 years ago, ,,,go get em mike…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Dutchy* and *Bob*. I love popcorn, but I just don't fancy myself on the silver screen. It would be like watching one of those huge dinosaurs slowly lumber from tree to tree. At least theres a sense of speed and excitement between my photos. My son has a camera (iPhone?) mounted to his bike. Very boring!! It would be more fun mounted on the back showing the keystone cops chasing him. You can have the popcorn anyway. I wish you hadn't brought that up Bob. Now I have a craving for it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


so do you like it with butter and a bit of salt, yea over the years my sister has sent me bags and bags of it, its some of the best iver ever tasted..well the silver screen will just have to wait, but i do say, let the pictures flow…sorry mike, my sisters and i do that all the time to one another, the power of suggestion…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


I am to salt what King Midas was to gold. I quit using table salt over a year ago. It's had quite a positive effect on my blood pressure and appetite too. I'm surprised I was able stop using it. There is still some salt in the food my wife prepares, but I think it's pretty minimal.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


Good progress Mike.
If I may suggest, nails are not usually used in Boulle style or in PIW. They are used in piece by piece and only in areas that aren't used. In Boulle and PIW you can start in the center and work toward the outside. That way you always have a solid, supported side. It also helps to tape the pieces in place as you cut them out rather than removing them. Use scotch tape, both sides.
When you do use nails, it's best to cut them close and rivet them against a metal back. This limits the size of the nail on the packet and minimizes that chance of cutting into it.
Don't mean to be critical, you are doing a great job. It's just too bad to have those holes to fix in the background.
Good luck with the cutting.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul. I do wish I hadn't nailed it knowing this now, but at least I was careful to make sure and not cross any cut lines. I was copying what Paul Schurch teaches, but of course he uses a scroll saw. I also might have gone overboard on the nails too. I hope I didn't ruin my marquetry. I will have to see what I can do about the holes later. I'm not too optimistic about making them invisible. Live and learn!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could add another layer of the chosen background veneer on top and then add a new pattern??


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very creative solution Paul. I might try that. I would have to replace the blue and the green. I'll take a look at it tomorrow. Thanks for that great idea!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


That is quite a bundle and if that was me doing it I sure wouldn't know which end was up .
The nail holes may lead to some added features and give you more to think about .
Great blog Mike keep it coming .

Klaus


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


I'm not schooled in marquetry techniques at all. This process is totally new to me and I'm finding it quite interesting. I'm looking forward to your next instalment.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Klaus* and *Peter* After thinking about the nail holes overnight I've concluded that they really aren't a problem. The holes in the grass will be eliminated when I add the little yellow flowers and I think I know what to do with the ones in the sky pieces. There are also a couple in the beard, but those will be replaced with some details when the beard is defined after the first cutting. That's when I will decide if details will be added with knife cut, scroll saw or chevalet sawn pieces. It's great to have lots of options.

All-in-all I am pretty pleased with the packet. My main worry now is if it will spin smoothly in the chevalet clamp as I saw today. It's wonderful to be so excited about something at my age and the uncertainties make it even better!

I took a few minutes yesterday to cut out a random complicated piece with my craft knife using the window method (I've unsuccessfully tried this before), and for the first time I got a perfect match with the mating piece. More about this later.


----------



## CampyRon (Nov 29, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


I like what I have seen so far


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


That's good Ronald, I need all the encouragement I can get.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


This is really interesting. I just started playing with a scroll saw so this looks like magic to me. I am looking forward to the progress. Thanks, Mike for bringing us along!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Assembling the Packet (at last)*
> 
> I finally got all my veneer patches placed, at least those that would be cut this time. Here they are finished.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are enjoying it Rob. This same technique can be used with the scroll saw using a 2/0 blade. You can start out with some less detailed designs to get a feel for it. It is kind of like magic when you cut out a part with 6 or 7 layers, find the one for the picture and put into place with perfect fit. I am really having fun with this one!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Learning to drive my Chevalet*

After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.



















After that the fun began. I drilled an entry hole in the hat band buckle which will be eliminated with a later cutting and put the cut out on the picture. It slid around a lot, so I cut a piece of transparent plastic shelf paper a little larger than my marquetry and taped it over the design with the sticky side up. Using this system means that I don't have to number the parts as they are being assembled as I do the cutting (next time).

This makes it easy to temporarily fasten the cutouts so they won't shift around and at the same time the adhesive is so weak that the delicate veneer comes right off when I want to remove it. A great way to keep track of all the parts during the cutting operation. All the other pieces, 6 layers of veneer/posterboard and the 1/8" plywood top and bottom are trash.

Here are the pieces I cut today and the original design so you can judge whether I am doing it justice. As you can see I missed the design line a little in a lot of places. There are some pieces where it is important to cut accurately to retain the integrity of the picture and then there are others that are more notional and therefore can be cut less accurately. I didn't cut inaccurately on purpose, but I didn't strain myself keeping to the line those places I deemed less important.























































I know that the yellowish veneer I used for the beard looks almost blond. I would have preferred sycamore for the white parts, but I used what I had. I do have some 3/4" sycamore I harvested from my son's tree. It's dry now and I might be able to resaw it and get it thin enough in my drum sander if I feel that the present veneer will ruin the picture. We'll see.

*What went well*
I'm still new to the saw, but after cutting small practice pieces I did feel a lot more comfortable and in control with the A4 size packet. The clamp worked great and the packet turned nicely as I sawed.

My accuracy could be better, but I feel that it went very well considering that I'm new to the Chevalet. I know that the cutting will get better with more experience.

I have also gotten a lot better at changing the blades.

I am very happy with the poster board wasters I used instead of veneer wasters. They worked perfectly and cut very nicely too.

*What didn't go so well*
I had a lot of problems with the pattern coming loose at the edges, especially for the small detailed parts and that messed up my accuracy quite a bit, but nothing serious. I will try using scotch tape to refasten those areas when I resume sawing. shopping day tomorrow, so maybe working on it later in the day or Friday. I'm having fun, so I'm not really in a hurry.

I broke two blades. My third one is still ok and I am learning to be more careful, especially on tight sharp turns and when I stop cutting to put cut out pieces onto the design.

*Missing details, how will these be added?*
My intention from the start was to do this marquetry in two stages and with two separate packets. When the first packet is finished I plan to use the temporarily assembled first picture as one layer in a new packet which will be just for the purpose of adding details.

There are other ways this could be done and I will be considering them too, but I'm pretty sure it will be a second packet.

*My own conclusions after today's work*
I am mainly relieved that it is going as expected or perhaps better than expected. I am also excited and happy that nothing has been screwed up so far. Thanks much for following with.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


It is looking good so far!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


mike ,love that pic and looking forward to seeing it,i have been wanted to try this myself so thanks for sharing .awesome job


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Really well explained, and very interesting to follow your progress. I like the way that you are matching the grain to follow the "fabrics" in the design. Looks like you are enjoying creating what is becoming a great piece.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


This whole series has been most informative. Many thanks.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Thanks * Peter, Eddie, John and Jim* I will try to do a shot of the packet in the chevalet next time. It's not very exciting but is does add some context.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


At five a clock I tought; Have a look at LJ if Mike is started. There was no news, but now at almost 21.00 hour look there is news. 
Mike I read your story and I think I understand how it works. What I don,t understand why not use a jigsaw. I know you have one. What are the benefits of a chevalet? Maybe this will be clear to me in the future. 
Thank you Mike for sharing and I,m glad for you that nothing has been screwed up!
Keep on going.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Hi Dutchy. The Chevalet is much easier to control than a scroll saw because you can saw at a pace suited to the complexity of the part you are sawing, whereas a scroll saw, even at minimal speed is much more difficult to handle and a lot of damage can be done quicker than you can get the machine turned off.

In spite of what I said above, it is possible to do this work with a scroll saw, and in fact, many well know marquetry masters use only scroll saws for their work. It has a lot to do with skill level and also dexterity. I did my first serious marquetry, my Chinese dragon, with my scroll saw and that went fine, but on the downside, it is very easy to mess up a cut very quickly because the blade doesn't stop moving until the machine can be turned off. A foot pedal helps for that part.

On the whole I find that it's a lot less stressful doing this with the Chevalet. That doesn't mean I won't still be using my scroll saw a lot for other types of projects.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Looking great Mike.
If I may,....
You may find that packing tape creates a nasty sticky "sawdust" residue right where the blade enters the packet. You know, the spot where you are trying to see the line. Or maybe your packing tape doesn't do that. That would be nice.

I've found that replacing the peel away cover on the shelf paper when you aren't installing a piece makes the adhesive last longer. It seems to dry up otherwise. I used that method on my "Toscana" piece. It worked very well but keeping the sticky side covered helped a lot.

As far as line following is concerned, that's why you are doing PIW. Relax and enjoy …... long smooth strokes …. before you know it you will be wanting a finer line and you will be cutting the outside half of it.

This is going to be a great "first piece". Will it fit on the front of your arm clamp?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


im sure glad to see you doing well, yes you are having those moments since this is your first time on your chevy, but i have faith in you mike, i know this is going to turn out just fine..i see you have a small space heater in your shop, is it getting cool in there…if so send some down here, to hot here…


----------



## revrok (May 1, 2014)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Wow, I may find myself bitten by this bug! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


*Paul* Thanks for the encouraging words. I won't have room for this one on the front, but it's just a few inches from the wall so nobody sees it anyway. I haven't had any problems with sawdust, it blows away quite easily. Just having difficulties with the design coming loose along the edges. I have used masking tape around some of the pieces just before they are cut through all the way to prevent small pieces flying all over the place. That works well.

*Bob* Thanks for believing in me. I have the small heater now, but in a few days I am having a heat pump installed. It's the one we bought 3 years ago. The fan whines a bit and I can hardly hear it, but my wife hears high pitched tones well beyond normal. It's driving her crazy so we bought a new one for the house with only19 decibels and I get the old one. The heat pump is also a great air condition for hot days, so the best for all seasons and it will free up some shop space for me.

*Revrok* It is fun. I hope you will give it try.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mike. I have no skills in this area, so I'm just having fun watching.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Enjoying reading your experiences with your marquetry and learning something too. Looks like your having fun.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Steve* and *Tom* Yes, I'm definitely enjoying this work. Besides being fun to do it is a very clean, virtually dust free and not messy and the best part is the lack of large cutoffs. The waste almost fits into a tea cup! A refreshing change from my general woodworking projects.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Coming along very nicely Mike.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Learning to drive my Chevalet*
> 
> After getting the packet ready for sawing I put clear packing tape on the top and bottom, partly to lubricate the blade and more importantly to give a slick surface to slide well in my Chevalet clamp. Another advantage was to protect the paper design, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Another Marquetry Process*

I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.

As you can see from the photo below the wizards hand has been cut out around each finger and a little less obvious also on the hand between the knuckles and the wrist. It's all the same color and just looks like a lump. You might wonder why all the cutting when only one color veneer has been used. The answer is that the cutting facilitates sand shading on the edge of each finger and the hand to give them a three dimensional appearance. I might also be adding some lighter tones in a later cutting to define the knuckles.










*Sand shading philosophy by Platter*
While sand shading is much used in marquetry work it is normally used with great restraint so as not to call attention away from the veneers. Beautiful veneer is after all the whole point of doing marquetry in the first place. At least that is my take on it based on what I have read and seen, and I agree whole-heartedly with that philosophy. Some others might not agree and that is fine with me because I am only concerned about how I do my own work and not how others want to do theirs.

I hope you found something interesting here. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Looking great Mike. Nice of you to share this step-by-step process.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Mike is that a self portrait? 
I;ve been following closely.

Jamie


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Mike i wish i could help but i 'm just following along ,thinking of trying this soon and learning ,thanks for sharing , i think Paul ,''shipwright ''would be a good source for the answer he seems to be a master at this craft ,


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

*John* It's great to have fellow woodworkers like yourself to share it with.

*Jamie* Yes, that's me before I stopped smoking in 1966.

*Eddie* Thanks for following this. I don't think I asked a question here. That is not say that I have any answers! Paul has been a great help to get me started and he has been giving me advice when he sees I need it.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Mike, a short instalment, but none the less just as interesting. I'm enjoying your blog.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Well said Mike. There are, I believe, places for a "hard shadow" but by far most of the shading should be subtle.

I haven't tried it yet myself but Patrice tells me that good results can be had by slipping a piece of paper into a saw cut (like the ones between leaf halves or in your case fingers) and loading the sand against it with a spoon. It leaves one side shaded and the other side protected.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

*Paul* Patrice's shading technique sounds good. I am guessing it is hard to shade only the very bottom edge on a thin piece like the finger. Thanks for the tip.

I figured out why my design is coming loose. I almost always wake up with an answer by the next morning. The plywood used on the top and bottom of the packet was some old backing from some kitchen cabinets I got when my son remodeled. It had a poly finish on it, so of course the hot hide glue will not hold. So even though it is a problem with this project I'm relieved that I don't have to worry about this very aggravating problem in the future. Where's that long handle and shoe?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


*Don,t kick yourself* (I have made about 7 drum shelves and still non of al the 7 is oke). 
To me the work your are doing looks good and I hope you will be satisfied when it is finished.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dutchy. Like most woodworkers I'm never 100% satisfied with any of my projects and I know I won't with this one either. I know there will be a lot of small 'fixes' before I'm finished and it should turn out ok in the end.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Wow is the only thought right now.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Another Marquetry Process*
> 
> I didn't get much done today on my wizard marquetry, but what I did do maybe brings up an interesting topic, *sand shading.* A disclaimer here as I have only tried sand shading once before and it didn't turn out very well, but it is a subject worth discussing because it also has a lot to do with how the marquetry is cut and that is my main point here.
> 
> ...


Don't get too excited Roger I will mess it up before too long.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Working through the unexpected problems*

My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.

Here is what I did today. You can see that I didn't try too hard to follow the design lines with the clouds. I did have an awful time with cutting the hand holding the pipe with all some very small details due to the pattern coming loose , but some of the parts can be redone if necessary in the next round. A little frustrating, but part of the learning process.

I'm expecting to finish up this first part pretty quickly now as the most difficult cutting is mostly done except for the remedial work.










*Today's Tip*
If you look closely at the pattern margins of the photo below you will see that instead of cutting the boarders at the pattern line, I have extended the veneers right into the margin. The reason for this is to make it easy to trim the boarders after the picture is glued to a substrate with a single cut to get them consistently straight and also to insure that the corners are all at 90 degrees. This way I don't have to worry about bad cuts on individual pieces ruining the boarders or putting the picture out of square for eventual framing.










Thanks for following with.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the pattern but you're doing great.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Glad the mystery is solved! Or Solve-ED! as the pink panther would say…I'm looking forward to seeing this completed. Little by little you guys will get me to use that paper thin veneer stuff…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


That's incredible work.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


You've certainly done a great job on the wood selection and grain orientation. your picture is really taking shape.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


looking good man.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Mike, Gandalf is coming along ,


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


More power to you Mike, this looks fantastic to me.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


I think it is amazing!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Though your trouble with the backing board on the picture it looks great.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Definately Looking good Mike!!

How did you produce the shading/colour on the clouds?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Thanks much guys. I am really loving this work in spite of the pattern problem. It's so much fun to see the picture grow from day to day. I thought I had started this project just a few days ago and I was shocked yesterday to see that my first blog on this project was 21 days ago. The days fly by when you are having fun!

*Paul* My plastic shelf covering did dry up quite a bit. I'll have to cut a new one today. I will keep the new one covered as you suggested. It is a really handy way to keep everything in order.

*Philip* My main concern about starting with this type of work was those thin fragile veneers. I need not have worried because once they are reinforced with paper or marquetry tape on the back they are very easy to handle and to cut.

*Robert* The clouds aren't cut out yet. I hope to do that today.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


You're doing an amazing job Mike.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Oh I am so silly …... 2nd try How did you produce the shading/colour on the sky?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


*Roger* That remains to be seen. I'm doing some repair work today. It's kind of challenging.

*Robert* I didn't do any shading there, The sky wood is dyed and the dye came out a little darker in places due to the changing grain characteristics.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Wow, just amazing, Mike


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Working through the unexpected problems*
> 
> My cutting didn't go so well today. I experienced the same problem with the pattern lifting off the packet as I cut. I finally figured out that it was because I had used a recycled cabinet backing for the packet and it was lacquered, preventing the hide glue from sticking. but didn't notice this at the time. This has been a problem from the start which will cause a lot of extra work, but I think I can still get a fairly decent result anyway, and I was relieved that the mystery is solved and I don't have to worry about it for future projects.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*The Good the Bad and the Ugly*

Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.

*Repair work*
All of the repair work will involve replacing badly cut and/or badly fitting pieces. This would be easy if I had been able to cut exactly to the pattern because I could simply use the pattern to cut the replacement pieces. However, I didn't follow the pattern exactly, so that means that I have to somehow take the shape of the piece needed directly from my already assembled (but not glued up) picture. That means I need a pattern for the new pieces.

I think the best and easiest way to do this would be to place my temporarily assembled marquetry onto my light table, remove the bad part from the assembly, and with the light shining through the opening, trace the shape onto paper and use that as my pattern for the new piece.

Here is today's progress. one thing I am fairly happy with is the veneer choices. They are turning out a little better than I had hoped for. Despite the problems, I am still enjoying doing the work and I am learning a little bit each day.

Thanks for reading. Have a great weekend.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


Mike, you're doing great, don't give up !
More than one of us are watching this to see how you solve the problems.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


When you need a pattern for a piece like you are describing, Patrick's trick is to do a rubbing with NCR paper, then use the rubbing as a pattern. It works well. All you have to do is find an old roll of cash register tape.

You are right about the veneer choices. I like them too.

And remember, every day that you learn something is a very good day.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


Mike, from this vantage point your project is looking better and better with each new post.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


I'm one step ahead of you this time Paul. I tried this today. I just placed the paper over the hole
and used a pencil. Worked great.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


Looks great to me Mike, I guess maybe NCR paper gives a slightly sharper line or something? I'm sure Patrick has a good reason. What you have there looks like it will do the job just fine though.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


Just all part of learning Mike,I am climbing a hill all the time teaching myself to carve.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


It still looks very good so far, sometimes you do learn more making a repair.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


Mike, perhaps you're being a tad too self-critical.
Looks pretty darn good to me.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


Yes James, it's all part of the learning curve and I hope it will come out ok at the end. None of this would have happened if I had just gotten the pattern well attached. Luckily I covered it with packing tape before cutting and that did help a lot to hold it in place, but not on the finicky detail. I can guarantee that this is one lesson I won't ever forget.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


What a clever man you are, looking good and excellent recovery method.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *The Good the Bad and the Ugly*
> 
> Having the same problems today with the pattern and I messed up a lot. On the positive side I will learn a lot about how to do repairs as there will be a lot of them on this project. I was tempted to trash it, but I've got too much time invested in it to do that, besides, I will get some valuable experience doing the repairs.
> 
> ...


Not very clever Robert, just determined. As they say, where there's a will there's a way. I am cutting some repair pieces with my craft knife and sometimes 1 out of 2 is a good one. I'm hoping that average improves as I get better with the knife. It does give me a rush to know that I can fix a badly cut piece because that means that I should now be able to get a good result with this project even if it does take me quite a bit more time to do it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Repair work*

Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).

*Repair method*
I found that the easiest way was to take a 'rubbing' from the empty spaces in my temporarily assembled picture. The empty spaces were where my badly cut or ruined pieces should have been. The method requires that there is an outline edge for the entire piece.

I placed a plain piece of paper over each space in turn and just ran my pencil from side to side. A distinct line is left where the pencil hits the edges leaving a nice outline of the hole which is the shape of the missing piece as shown below.










The paper was then taped at the top to a piece of the appropriate veneer and my craft knife run along the inside of the pencil lines. This leaves a shallow cut the shape of the piece on the veneer. The paper was then removed and the piece carefully cut out, cutting a little deeper on several passes.

This didn't go so well at first, but I soon improved my cutting technique and the parts began rolling off the assembly line. Not as fast as Henry Ford's Model T's, but fast enough for me.

*Other Work*
I did saw out the green part on the tree trunk so that is new. I plan to get a lot done tomorrow, hopefully to finish up the first stage which will then at least completely cover the pattern. After that I will be deciding how to add the rest of the detail and when that is finished the sand shading has to be done.

I'm feeling much more optimistic after today's session. Here is what it looks like now and yesterday's finish just so you can see the empty spaces I fill with my knife cut pieces.



















Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


Coming along quite nicely Mike. Great instructional blog. Thanks again for the detais.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


Thanks John. It's progressing pretty slowly, but I will eventually get there. I hope some others may benefit from my experience with this project.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


I'm certainly enjoying and learning a lot from your blog. Thanks.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter. We are both learning together. I do hope this is my last marquetry needing so much repair work. On the other hand it may be an advantage to learn it now before I take on another project, so there is a bright side to this.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


You are a very patient man Mike. Good going.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


I have been watching all along Mike.

I personally would just have the CNC rip snort through a project like this, but it is fascinating watching you do it. And I applaud your determination and acquired skills. Carry on.

Steve


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


looks like your developing the right way of doing things after a few mistakes, it happens to the best of us, i do have one question though, what are the holes i see within the pattern, and how will you fix those, i take it they must be fixed…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


been watching this progress mike

you are a talented
and determined man

lot's of learning here

one thing i use to do for intarsia with multiple parts/colors

make the original drawing with arrows (grain direction)
color or wood code symbols and make copies on the copier
you can cut the paper outside the line then spray photo mount it to the wood
a crisp clean line every time to cut to even if you have to do it over various times

for larger works
i make the patterns from stiffer mat board (thicker than cereal boxes)
and cut them with a razor knife just lay them on the wood
and mark with a sharp pencil
if a piece gets over-cut wrong just make another
then as they are intarsia fit them two by two
four by four and so on
the bigger parts then can be brought together
by fitting them to each other

this is 5ft across and 4ft tall
all edge glued out of 3/4" stock (no backing)
there are two of them (till i lost the pattern)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Repair work*
> 
> Today was mainly devoted to repair work. I had a lot of bad cuts due to the pattern coming loose (my fault).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments and tips guys. The pattern coming loose was what created all the problems for me. The hot hide glue ordinarily does a great job of holding it down, better than any spray adhesive or glue stick. In this case my recycled plywood panel that the pattern was glued to had been lacquered and I missed that, so the glue hardly held at all. If that hadn't happened I would probably have been done with this in 2 or 3 of days.

*Bob* The holes were from nails used to hold the packet together. I later found out from Paul that I really didn't need them. Yes, they will have to be eliminated. I plan to do this by adding other veneers which will become part of the picture. Packets are often nailed together, so some packets require nails while others don't. I imagine it has more to do with the overall size of the packet (width and length) than it's thickness.

*Steve* Wow, can a CNC cut =0.60mm (0.24") thick veneers for a marquetry pattern? If it can, I'm guessing that each piece must have to be cut separately instead of all at once in a packet like mine was.

*David* Beautiful intarsia. Much the same technique is used for marquetry, but Hot hide glue is a lot better at holding the pattern than spray or glue stick (I've used both extensively), but in this case I missed that my recycled plywood panel was lacquered and so the HHG didn't stick well at all. A pretty stupid mistake that was very costly in terms of extra work. I'm still mad at myself for this mistake, but I'm considering forgiveness if it turns out ok in the end.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Stage 1 almost finished*

I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.










I can't wait to start another project where the pattern stays attached!

No learning points today except that it pays to stick with it. I managed to not let my temper get the best of me like when I was making my first box for my son many years ago and the project went south in a really bad way and I stomped it to bits on the shop floor. I wouldn't get the same satisfaction with my marquetry project because it's already flat and in pieces.

I'm hoping the details and the sand shading will bring this to life and I hope it will make a good gift to my son and his wife.

Thanks for following with.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


we are learning
it looks gooder
what more can we hope for
than a job well done

pat on the back for you


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


This has been a very interesting Blog Mike ,thanks for sharing the process .Super blog and great Marquetry .


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


*It,s a nice piece of art Mike!* 
Till now I enjoyed reading your blog very much. First tought a couple of days ago was that the beard is a little to light, but now it looks good. Thank you for all your time spending on this blog.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Mike, it is coming together very nicely. I like the colours on the tree.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Nice work Mike. Looks like your on the home stretch. Are you going to sand shade any pieces?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for all the encouraging comments. Please stay tuned. It's far from finished, and yes, I will be sand shading and also adding a lot more detail and still some remedial work to do. The dragon need finishing and livening up too.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Mike I am late to the party here but I am all caught up now and needless to say I want to applaud your tenacity for sticking to it and documenting your journey on this ambitious project. You have already learned many valuable lessons that will stay with you on all your future efforts.

A couple of thoughts for you to consider going forward.: don't worry too much about the nail holes. The nails have simply pierced the wood fibers they have not removed any. With a little bit of heat and moisture that is contained in the hot glue when you go to mount the finished motif to your substrate most of those separated fibers will close right up again and be undetectable in the finished piece. Secondly, make sure that prior to proceeding to phase 2 of your cutting where you intend to make this assembled motif a layer in your new packet you do a really good job of mounting this work to a paper substrate with hot glue on the face side. Marquetry tape will not be strong enough to hold those small pieces in place during your second cutting. If the pieces begin to shift inside the second packet at all you will not be cutting what you think you are cutting and will be in for an unpleasant surprise when you open the packet up. Also you will need to ensure that the registration of the new pattern on the second packet lines up well with the positioning of this assembled layer or once again you r cuts will not be where you expected. This is an advanced technique that we did not cover at ASFM but it can be done. I'm sending you positive thoughts and wishing you success!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Mike you are making some great progress into marquetry! Very nice work!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


*Jim* Thanks!

*Mathew* Thanks much for this good advice. I have been worried about getting the picture exactly positioned and I see it as very risky, probably too risky for me at my skill level and with such small details to add.

I have decided that it will be better to just make the cuts I need with my craft knife. I would hate to ruin it now after all the time and materials that's been invested in it. As for the holes, I'm not sure if any wood was removed or not. I used air gun nails. I plan to do a test piece to see how the hole behaves just to satisfy myself before gluing on a backing.

I noticed that Paul Schürch overlaps his marquetry tape, which makes me wonder if that makes it stronger. Nonetheless I will definitely be gluing craft paper onto the face as you suggest. The HHG alone must add a lot of strength.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


You're doing a very fine job of sharing all this with us Mike. It's really coming to life.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger. Like all of my projects it's a slow process.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Mike my congratulations,
Excellent project,...pictures …explanations…and replys on various questions

The family will be pleased !!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert. I'm looking forward to finishing it up now.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Very nice, It looks like your having some fun with the marquetry process and the blog itself helps you keep track of you steps. I'm looking forward to your next step.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dennis. A bit more work to be done yet. I have learned a lot from this so far and I hope the next one will go a lot smoother., but yes, it is fun anyway. I think of it as 'gentlemen's' woodworking since there is virtually no mess or cumbersome cutoffs and I don't get dust on my clothes. Quite a change from my usual process!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike.

Did you stil have filled the 2 or 3 spaces? Not that I will pursue you, but I can,t imaging you didn,t to anything of your marquetry the last week.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking Dutchy. I have been struggling with the hand holding the pipe. I got it all looking good then tried to add some very small knife cut details, and it all seemed to disintegrate on me. I got a little frustrated and therefore thought it best to take a couple of days break from it. I have to recut it and the other missing parts next week. My knife work isn't very good on the real small stuff, so some pieces will probably have to be cut several times before I get something useable. Good practice I guess. I did add details to the other hand too and that worked out fine, so there is still hope for a good outcome.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Stage 1 almost finished*
> 
> I still have 2 or 3 spaces to fill on the tree and some on the hand, plus the work on the holes from the packet nails. Besides that, many details have to be added and sand shading done too. The last part of the sawing wasn't quite as bad. I was able to hold onto the loose pattern as I worked.
> 
> ...


Take a couple of days break can be sensible. And maybe if you start again you will see it will succeed. * Therefore succes with the follow up.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Nearing the Finish Line*

You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.

*Repairs, repairs and repairs*
You might remember that I had the pattern coming off as I was cutting due to unknowingly gluing it onto a lacquered surface which prevented it from sticking on properly. Afterward I had to recut pieces to fill areas that had been ruined. Adding to the difficulty was the marquetry tape that I had used to reinforce the veneers with also sliding off. All of these problems were of course self-inflicted, but it was a great learning experience, so I'm not whining, just explaining. All of the repair pieces were (rather badly) cut with a craft knife, but I was showing great improvement at that too towards the end.

*Sand shading*
I can't say that I was looking forward to the sand shading after my first experience with the coyote box, but it had to be done and this time I used much less sand and got a better result. the work is just sticking the veneer pieces into the sand on edge for about 10 seconds hold it with tweezers. My best guess was that less was more in this case, especially with my limited experience and artistic abilities. I won't know how this turns out until tomorrow. My expectations are not high. Here is my set up.










*Preparing for final gluing*
The picture was assembled on transparent plastic shelf paper with the sticky side up and the face side stuck onto it with the back (glue-side) up. My idea was to assemble the picture face down, then take off the pieces that were to be sand shaded, then stick them on to the shelf paper again and apply blue tape to the other side to hold the whole picture together while removing it from the transparent shelf paper. That way I could then glue a layer of craft paper on the face side, again to hold it together for gluing the other side to a substrate after removing the blue tape. *If that isn't clear, just ask!*

Great in theory, but the pattern left a lot of thin long pieces wanting to curl up and so did the sand shading to some extent in spite of my having lightly wetted the surface after shading to rehydrate it to prevent curling. Also the number of small pieces made the blue tape not too practical. In the end I just used a modest amount of hot hide glue rubbed into the joints to hold it all together and then I glued on the craft paper afterwards in a press.

My gut feeling is that if anything turns out good on this project I will be very lucky. I'm sure I will still have some repairs to do when I take it out of the veneer press tomorrow. I am of course still hoping that I can still get something out of it which might please the eye of someone who is not acquainted with woodworking in general or marquetry in particular. I doubt that it will thrill you guys though. Here's a photo of it in the press. (veneer press, not the New York Times).










I will have to glue on a counter veneer onto to the back of the substrate to prevent warping. I didn't want to use a valuable veneer for this purpose, so I thought I might be able to use the poster board I bought which is almost exactly the same thickness of my marquetry veneers. I decided to do a test first to makes sure it would stick properly (see, I have learned something from my pattern problem). I hammer veneered a piece of poster board onto a piece of 2X4 to see if it would hold as shown here. I will let you know how this worked. It seems cheap and easy, especially for this project.










Finally I took a picture of the two brushes I've been using with my hot hide glue. The smaller one is made from the bast (inner bark) of the Linden tree or Bass tree. It's just a stick of bast that's been hammered to make it fibrous so it can be used as a brush. It really works well, doesn't lose it's bristles and is immune to bacteria which can ruin a batch of glue. It is easily renewed just by beating it with a hammer. If you have Bass bark you can make your own. It cleans up very well too.

The other larger brush is just a round paint brush with plastic holding it together and it seems to work well and clean up well.










So now I just have to sit on pins and needles until tomorrow to see what I've done. If it doesn't turn out the way I wanted it might still pass as a Picasso! Ok, Pablo I'm just kidding. Thanks for following with.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here sweating along with you. BTW, that's one serious press. Any chance of an explosion?


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


What a great idea to use that jack as a press. I have been trying to come up with something that I have on hand to make into a press, instead buying something and I do have a jack laying around.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


The press shouldn't explode John, but it's an exciting idea. This press design is nothing unique. Many have made them with jacks. It does have to be robust though and you might notice that I have pinned it at the corners top and bottom with solid maple 3/4" dia. pins. and a two ton jack. Some use 3 tons. If you are interested in this particular design I got it from a very good project post here by Mathew Nedeljko. He used a 3 ton jack. I used Douglas fir for mine, but white oak would be even better as it is stronger and more flexible than fir. Northern Fir has a shear strength of 1,400 PSI while oak is 2,000 PSI.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike.

I think I saw the same post about using a hydraulic jack for a veneer press. I went to Princess Auto (our Canadian version of Harbour Freight) and bought the jack last fall. I still have not gotten around to building the press.

When I pulled the pieces of a recent marquetry panel out sand shade them I also ended up with pieces that had shrunk and curled. I did my best to patch it together (in this case rubbing with white glue). I was also worried about the final result. I thought I had ruined the piece.

To my pleasant surprise once I had taken the panel out from between the clamps and cawls and removed the veneer tape from the face everything had flattened out and the joints had closed up. I;m sure you will have the same result.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Looks like you're coming right along. Looking forward to seeing the result. Fall chores are getting in the way of my shop time here in Michigan as well. No getting around it, I guess. 
Roger


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Roger*. Prepare yourself to be unimpressed!

*Peter* Thanks for sharing that. It does give me some hope that mine might turn out ok too. I did rub a little water onto the surface of the sand shaded veneers and put them under pressure for awhile, but they still tended to curl a bit and the stickiness of the shelf paper had dried out to the point of losing most of it's adhesion, which also contributed to the problem. I guess we are both paying our dues with these early projects. There is nothing more humbling than those small thin pieces of wood!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Mike, you are really progressing on that. Nice going!!.............Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Hi *Jim* thanks, I am trying anyway. I came very close to throwing it in the rubbish several times, but after I got the back of it glued together it didn't look bad enough to throw away (yet). After this experience I am looking forward to doing a little conventional woodworking within my comfort zone. I do have an idea for a cool frame, so maybe that will help save it.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Good for you Mike. 
Looks like you are just not going to give up or have it let you down. Hang in there. What a nice set of skills to learn.

I don't have any of this kind of artistic ability so it fascinates me when others pull it off. I can engineer with the best of them but not paint a picture or carve a figure. My first and only try with sand shading was a disaster, I guess less is best - need to remember that.

It will be neat to see the finale,
Steve


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


looks like fun Mike, even if you sweat a bit


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


*Steve* That's so strange because I think your work is more creative and better done than mine, so don't sell yourself short!

*Philip* No sweating so far, at least in the shop. The garden is another matter. My wife made me fertilize the lawn this week. Our lawn is in full shade 24/7 from Oct. 1st and she hopes the fertilizer will kill the moss that grows so well when the sun is absent. The only problem is that the grass is growing like crazy now due to the indian summer we are experiencing, and I now have to cut it twice a week. Normally no problem, but the rapidly diminishing sunlight means that the grass stays wet all the time now and that loads up the mower with something that resembles cow pies. I might try using my wife's hair dryer on it. I really enjoyed that rant, I hope you did too.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


OK, like to see the old engineer in you come to the fore. Really don't have much to say in this realm…...........

.........but a question or two…..

Is the poster board a paper product or a wood product. Does it have an acid content and would that be important to the long term status of the final product? Or is that not a concern with this first go around, even if it were the case?

Just trying to sound smart…........nahhhhhhhhh…....just letting you know I am reading along from time to time…........(-:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


*Jim* You are smart and that's a good question. The poster board is a paper product. I know absolutely nothing about poster board or paper products in general, but I do remember using liquid hide glue in primary school (the little bottle with the rubber applicator)and that was for paper, but please let me know if I should be expecting any problems with that combination. Other than that issue I have found the poster board extremely useful for a number of purposes which I will try to cover in my final blog in this series.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Never say die Mike. ..... 
What a ride.
Watching and waiting, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Glad to here Mike that there is still progress, Even with the question that everything turns out well. Maybe at the end of today there is more to see? I'm waiting strained.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Thanks *Paul and Dutchy* for the good wishes. I am just having my morning coffee before taking the wizard out of the press. Good or bad it's been a valuable experience and the suspense gives me a little thrill (a rare thing at my age). I am amazed at how little work I can get done in such a long time!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this, Mike


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


It will be on display for better or worse this evening Ken. I have already taken it of the press and I'm having a lunch break now. I managed to get the paper removed from the face and I now have the final marquetry picture. I am very shocked about the result. I will be doing a post later today about my somewhat dramatic (traumatic?) experience so please stay tuned in.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for you about the result. But I,m glad you want to share all the ins and outs with us.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Looks like a kitchen with the pot on the burner and I look forward to meal that you have cooked up .
I think it will be a nice surprise when it comes out of that pressure cooker press I mean . .

Klaus


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


I know that the backing, packaging, frame material, etc. needs to be acid free for paintings to survive many years. There should be acid free poster board available through art supply stores. Yours may be acid free already. I think it would be worthwhile to investigate, either on LJ's or at the level of art supplies.

I did a "acid free poster board" search on Bing and got a gazillion responses so it is readily available.

Once you make a "masterpiece", I would think it would be a no brainer to use acid free stuff, including materials such as paper that comes in contact with the wood while you process it.

Gees, I sound so smart I am even impressing myself!!............(-:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Hi dear Mike,
I think it's an impressive journey you are taking there.
To learn new and to make mistakes are always a joy, it makes us humble and bigger at the same time.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dutchy, Klaus, Jim and Mads.

Jim. I think I will take the risk as the poster board will only be glued onto the the back of the MDF substrate and there will be a layer of hot glue between the substrate and poster board, so I can't imagine any problems as I can't see how that could affect anything with 1/2" of MDF between the poster board and the marquetry. At worst, the poster board would have to be replaced and that would be very easy to do, though I doubt it will ever be necessary.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


I see. No, the poster board should make no difference with that amount of distance. I was thinking you were putting the poster board under the marquetry at some stage in the process. And the hot glue alone might well protect it if you did.

Did get some shop time today and yesterday. This work stuff is definitely getting in the way of my life…......(-:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Well Jim, As much as I admire your resistance to retirement I hope you will eventually surrender to the inevitable and try living a less stressful life while you still have good enough health to enjoy it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Nearing the Finish Line*
> 
> You might be wondering why there hasn't been a post on this blog for some time. I have just been occupied with, you guessed it, garden work and getting our outdoor stuff stored for the winter, but I did manage to get most of the repairs and finishing touches done on my Wizard marquetry and even managed to get it into my veneer press today. So here is what I did after the initial cutting on my Chevalet.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your view on that issue. I am looking more at that possibility for a number of reasons. It is a somewhat more complex decision and process for Sherie and I than with many others. We have sort of targeted two years from now, but that could change. Circumstances may determine the issue. We are able to do it fiscally at any time, although we would have to downsize our rather expansive life and obligations. La Conner, Washington is our focus, but we will have to keep a presence in Alaska due to family obligations.

I don't think I will end up making big furniture, or making a hobby a business. I like the route you have taken, finding a niche that has less heavy physical demands, and that incorporates other members of the family. I was reminded of that when I was hoisting an outfeed table carcass around last evening. It is very awkward to move, and must be approaching 75#. I set up my knockdown assembly table, and got the carcass off of my multi-purpose bench, and down to the assembly table without help, but it was just about at the limit of my abilities.
I think I would like doing something that produces less sawdust, and doesn't test the limits of my physical strength.

Have to get going on some on line continuing education stuff this morning, I have been putting it off.

Later…........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Fresh out of the press*

The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.

*Photo below:* a plastic layer to protect the bottom press caul from glue squeeze-out.










*Photo below:* The MDF substrate which the picture will be glued to










*Photo below:* A plastic layer to cover the top of the substrate with the picture glued in place, also to prevent glue squeeze-out from getting on the upper caul.










*Photo below:* 4 layers of thin polyurethane foam matting to even out the pressure.










*Photo below:* MDF caul the same size as the substrate










*Photo below:* Package in the press with the big press caul and the jack in place.










*Photo below:* Package out of the press and I have started removing the paper from the face side. Quite a thrilling moment! This is done by moistening the paper and scraping it off. I found that a chisel worked best, but I was very careful to not nick or cut the veneers. I took my time and remoistened as I removed the different layers.










*Photo below:* The emerging picture began to give me hope of at least limited success.










*Photo below:* After filling most of the holes and improving a couple of things Like the pipe, etc. I still have a couple of spots to fill with veneer and some very small spots to fill with mastic.










*My own conclusions:*

Technically it came out better than I expected, especially considering the problems I made for myself with the pattern and paper backings. The next one should go a lot smoother and be a lot better.

The artistic part is hard for me to judge, especially since the original picture, done by my son Mark, is the real artwork behind this project and my input has been to just simplify the picture to make it suitable for a marquetry project. I did enjoy choosing the veneers. My selection was somewhat limited so I had to compromise quite a bit, especially with the dragon. The compromises could have been eliminated or at least reduced by adding more contrasting details, but I didn't feel well enough qualified to go to that level yet.

All-in-all this was a positive experience and increased my skill levels with the chevalet and the craft knife. I also got more experience with the waywardness of veneers and sand shading. I did get pretty frustrated on occasion and I even considering tossing it a few times, but now I'm glad I didn't.

I will be finishing up the picture on Monday and then I have to make a nice frame for it. I have some ideas for that already and I will show you the final product when I post the finished project.

Thank you all for joining me on this journey into the unknown and all your kind words and interest along the way.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Neat, Mike. You have got a good process there with the hot glue like Paul uses!!............Jim


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Mike
The result so far looks terrific. Thanks for sharing the trials and tribulations of your journey. We have all learned a lot from your pioneering work. Looking forward to seeing the framed version.
Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


I think it is wonderful in every way and especially since it is a joint venture of your son and you.
You have to clap your shoulder from me.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


*WOW* Mike. After your blog of yesterday I didn,t expect such beautiful results. Your son will be glad with it and for you it will be a great pleasure to give. Till now it was a lot of work but I think worth it.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Mike the final product looks great!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Well done Mike!
At ASFM we used razor blades to scrape off the mounting paper. They work very well if your fingers are still good. The tip is more water is often better. It will lessen the scraping dramatically. I too was "moistening" at first but soon realized that wet was OK and as long as the veneer itself didn't get too wet for too long the glue underneath would be fine. Assuming of course an overnight drying. I have on accession had a small piece release a bit but a quick press with a hot caul cures that easily.

The "reveal" is always exciting as is the first coat of shellac (or any finish). That's when you really get to see your choices shine for the first time.

I think this came out well despite the setbacks and obviously there are many positives to be proud of like the sand shading, assembly, glue up, and veneer selection. The few negatives are in the cutting and they were largely caused by one simple early mistake that you have identified and won't be likely to repeat.

Bottom line: Damn fine first crack at chevy marquetry!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing us along on your adventure!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Yes, It looks fantastic especially for the first time!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Wow Mike! You've come a long way in a short amount of time. I love it.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


An excellent result Mike !!

I sometimes use nylon scouring pad to remove the paper,dipped in water as you did.

I am impressed with your veneer press and I use the same method but the frame is my house the base is the concrete floor and above is the floor Joist!

I also use material to even out the distribution of pressure.

Which means …Hey we must both be doing the right thing !!

As we are getting the results we want.

Good work.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


I think it is great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good from here, Mike. Very nice results! I haven't been following too close lately. Had to prepare, run and shoot a 2 day rifle match, then get scores out and it all wrapped up;-)

Does the big "caul" have a slightly concave center to spread the pressure evenly as the jack presses the center?


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Great job Mike, looks very good. I followed you on this one, hope you had as much fun as I had reading it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Thanks much everyone for following with as I stumbled through this project. If you are like me, you are probably more interested in the process than the final product and that is why I like to do these detailed blogs.

Of course the quality of the final product is important, but we can't expect to master a craft without some failures as we learn. It is easy to only do things we are comfortable with and which give us an almost guaranteed good result and much admiration from others, but we also need to challenge ourselves if we expect to grow as craftsmen. Of course the down side of this philosophy is that you might never produce an exceptionally good piece of work if you are always doing new stuff. For my own enjoyment that has been my chosen path so far.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Mike. Kuddos to you on a fine project.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with your last comment Mike. Challenge is what makes it worth doing. Doing something I know I can do very well doesn't challenge me, therefore I don't do it, therefore I never reach quite the quality that I hope for but I'm always eager to get back to the shop to take up the challenge. I think that may be approaching the definition of enjoying retirement.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Great piece Mike, and it's been very informative and enjoyable to follow your series. Waiting to see the final framing, and find out what your son's reaction is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


*Paul*, thanks for your comments . I was worried that what I said I sounded a bit pompous there, but It is how I truly feel.

*John* I showed it to my son via email today and he liked it a lot, but he wanted me get rid of the shading at the top of where the beard flows over the dragon's tail in order to blend it in better with the rest of the beard. I showed it to my other son when we had dinner at his house this evening and he also thought it looked weird. I did find it difficult to design that feature into the picture properly. I'm sure there is a better way, but it escaped me at the time. Both my sons are artists, so it's always instructive to have a reality check with them.

I think learning how to interpret a picture for marquetry and producing a pattern that retains the spirit of the picture, but which can still be readily cut without unnecessary difficulty is very important and I hope to get better at it with experience. If I were to do the wizard again I'm already aware of many pattern changes which could greatly improve the picture both aesthetically and technically.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


well mike it's certainly been a pleasure watching you grow into this, more then anything im glad that you're happy with this new form of woodwork, you're doing so well and what is really cool is seeing you and your son sorta collaborating, he is extremely talented in his drawing and you take his art to a different level…seeing what will come next is going to be fun..rev up that chevy and pop a few wheelies and take off….lol


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Well Mike, we've all learned from your learning experience, and I thank you again.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


If you look at the review of the American school of French marquetry by RogerBean, you will see what project is done for the second week course.
It seems that for a first project, you have put the bar rather high…, and it is a success.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sylvain. I am working to change a few things on it today which weren't so very well done when I created the pattern, among them, the beard which I think will be a major improvement and more true to the original artwork.

There are so many exciting elements to marquetry work that it is very rewarding and fun to do. An additional challenge is finding and building projects to put it onto. At present I am just planning on doing framed pictures for awhile so I can focus on the marquetry. Afterward I plan to integrate it into other projects like turnings, boxes, trays, and perhaps some furniture.

I am even thinking about eventually doing some production marquetry on some small items to sell. I don't really want to get involved in sales, but it might be a good way to introduce marquetry in the area where I live. It is an almost entirely unknown craft here, and I thought it might be a good way to come in contact with others who might be interested in taking it up. I have to up my skill level first though.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Mike - your work is beautiful. It is always good when you are having fun at what you are doing and continuously looking at where to make it better.

I fully understand your thinking about the challenge and am the same way. It drives my better half crazy. I have about 8 projects to do for my wife before I can get back to building my chevalet and work towards that. For now, I am making some cabinets, fixing some upholstered furniture (learning this as we speak), and some work on the house that we need and want done. It may become my retirement project in about 4 years when I move to a new house with a garage.

Being my hobby, it is all about the challenge and where I can go with it. Production work is a whole different mindset and attitude.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Mike, this turned out very nice. Yes there were some challenges along the way, but you persevered and overcame and learned for next time. Well done!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


*Mathew* Thanks. I did make some alterations to the beard today, so it looks a little less weird now. You might notice that I took your advice about the nail holes and they have almost entirely disappeared as you said they would.

*David* Thanks. It sounds like your plate is full right now. It takes me about a month to get done what I used to do in a weekend. That is the downside of getting older, but believe me retirement can be a wonderful time for doing enjoyable hobbies and the other less fun work may take more time, but you will have plenty of that.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Looks great Mike, job well done!


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike, after being away for a while I have caught up with your blog entries (as detailed and thorough as your projects). One can only be very impressed by your first project on the Chevy. I am looking forward to your next piece with great interest.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phillip and Stuart. I have been poking along doing some remedial work on it to eliminate some of the problems caused by my cutting misadventures with the loose pattern and also some improvements to the picture itself. I could probably continue doing this ad infinitum, but I think it's at the point of diminishing returns so I should be done with it today. Lastly I have to put a finish on it and make a frame before posting the completed project. I have also made some changes that I hope improved the picture and I am looking forward to seeing if it will be well received.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


It was like witnessing childbirth, Mike. So exciting. Such anticipation. And such a glorious result. )Now, I have to look through your Gallery for the finished piece. This Blog has made a mark on Mark. Thank you for it. It's been a swell afternoon that I've spent her, with you my Beloved Buddy.


----------



## JeffVic (Jan 27, 2020)

stefang said:


> *Fresh out of the press*
> 
> The veneer press worked perfectly for me using the hot hide glue. I brushed glue on the picture back and the substrate and rubbed it in with circular motions to make sure there would be no dry spots. Here is the sequence of the pressing procedure. This was photographed as I took it *out* of the press, but I am showing the sequence backwards to give you an idea of how I prepared the glue up for pressing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I'm reading it 7 years later!


----------

